# Ford 5000 generator



## wep54 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm trying to get information for my neighbor who has a 1966 Ford 5000 with generator problems. He tells me the generator should put out 12-15 volts and 22 amps without being hooked up to the battery (producing this solely through the belt drive). It is only getting 2 volts with the battery connected. The Ford dealer/parts supplier says this (2 volts) is normal and doesn't want to warranty the generator. Generator model # is: C7NN-10000-C.

thanks in advance for any recommendations.

wep


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ask the dealer to show you in their shop manual where and how this is the case. You might try talking to one of the shop mechanics and get some recommendations as well. 2 volts with the battery hooked up doesn't sound right to me.


----------

